# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Virusi Conficker fillon sulmin në kompjuterë

## YlliRiaN

*Programi dashakeq i njohur si Conficker për të cilin shumë kanë pasur frikë se do të sulmojë më 1 prill ngadalë ka filluar të aktivizohet, kanë thënë ekspertët.

Conficker, i njohur si "Downadup apo Kido" ngadalë po i shndërron mijëra kompjuterë personalë në serverë për dërgimin e porosive spam të e-mailave dhe për instalimin e programeve spyware.

Virusi ka filluar të shpërndahet më herët, duke infektuar miliona kompjuterë dhe duke i shndërruar ata në robër, të cilët i përgjigjen urdhrave të dërguara nga serverët e largët të cilët po ashtu e kontrollojnë ushtrinë e kompjuterëve të njohur si "Botnet".

Conficker instalon virusin tjetër, i njohur si "Waledac", i cili dërgon e-maila spam, pa dijeninë e pronarit, së bashku me programin e rrejshëm anti-spyware.

"Kjo me siguri është njëra prej rrjeteve më të sofistikuara botnet në planet. Njerëzit të cilët qëndrojnë prapa kësaj janë shumë profesionalë. Absolutisht e dinë se çfarë bëjnë", kanë thënë nga kompania e njohur Trend Micro Inc.*

----------


## valdetshala

shume i rrezikshem qenka, gjeta edhe nje block list per disa adresa ne faqen zyrtare te F-secure
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00001582.html

----------

